# Climate Change Threatens Industry



## legalskier (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's the latest bleak report:

*Climate Change Threatens Ski Industry, Leaving Slopes Bare*

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/13/us/climate-change-threatens-ski-industrys-livelihood.html?hp

_***Under certain warming scenarios, more than half of the 103 ski resorts in the Northeast will not be able to maintain a season length of 100 days by 2039, according to a study to be published next year by Daniel Scott, director of the Interdisciplinary Center on Climate Change at the University of Waterloo in Ontario._
_By then, no ski area in Connecticut or Massachusetts is likely to be economically viable, Mr. Scott said. Only 7 of 18 resorts in New Hampshire and 8 of 14 in Maine will be. New York’s 36 ski areas, most of them in the western part of the state, will have shrunk to nine. ***

_:-(


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 12, 2012)

This should be fun.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2012)

The New York Times pimping a Global Warming scare piece?   

Not shocking.     

T-10 minutes until The Huffington Post picks up on it.......


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 12, 2012)

Left or right wing, global warming or not, I think we can all agree that was a terribly written article.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> *Left or right wing, global warming or not, I think we can all agree that was a terribly written article*.



They earn Bonus points for saying the warm ski winter in the northeast last year was because of Global Warming, but simultaneously not mentioning that as far as the entire planet in concerned, last winter was a very cold one.  

In fact, the northeastern US was one of the few warm places on the planet last winter.

And that folks, is how propaganda works.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> They earn Bonus points for saying the warm ski winter in the northeast last year was because of Global Warming, but simultaneously not mentioning that for as far as the entire planet goes, winter was pretty darn cold last year.
> 
> That's how propaganda works.





See this why politics is bad for fourms, I'm not saying I don't some times get talked into it but I'm doing my best now to stay out of it.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> See this why politics is bad for fourms, I'm not saying I don't some times get talked into it but I'm doing my best now to stay out of it.


True dat.

No reason to draw in personal opinion, it is an honest assessment that that study is a load of crap. How can someone project what will be economically viable within the next couple of years, let alone two dozen from now?


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 12, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> True dat.
> 
> No reason to draw in personal opinion, it is an honest assessment that that study is a load of crap. How can someone project what will be economically viable within the next couple of years, let alone two dozen from now?



That's my point about everyone agreeing it's terrible, regardless of political affiliation.

They include a chart of year-over-year skier visits clearly trending up, and then say it's been flat since 1979 because 2012 was a down year.

The skier at Sunapee is "worried" about brown patches in Nov, which is ridiculous, then fail to mention that it's earlier than Sunapee's normal projected opening date.

But this quote is definitely the worst:


> Between 2000 and 2010, the report said, the $10.7 billion ski and snowboarding industry, with centers in 38 states and employing 187,000 people directly or indirectly, lost $1.07 billion in revenue when comparing each state’s best snowfall years with its worst snowfall years.



So the best revenue years make more money than the worst revenue years?  Shocking.  And states didn't "lose" anything.  It's all hypothetical.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> That's my point about *everyone agreeing it's terrible, regardless of political affiliation.
> *
> They include a chart of year-over-year skier visits clearly trending up, and then say it's been flat since 1979 because 2012 was a down year.
> 
> ...




It's because the author _started_ with a conclusion (Global Warming is  hurting the ski industry and will cripple it if we dont act now).  

Then  he framed his entire article around the conclusion that he started with, rather  than writing an objective, exploratory article based on facts he  discovered along the way and _lastly_ arriving at a conclusion.

In other words, all is normal at The New York Times.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2012)

Dude,  you can not fight a religon!  Just give it a up.  I have.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's because the author _started_ with a conclusion (Global Warming is  hurting the ski industry and will cripple it if we dont act now).
> 
> Then  he framed his entire article around the conclusion that he started with, rather  than writing an objective, exploratory article based on facts he  discovered along the way and _lastly_ arriving at a conclusion.
> 
> In other words, all is normal at The New York Times.


You need hockey to BG.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmc (Dec 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> See this why politics is bad for fourms, I'm not saying I don't some times get talked into it but I'm doing my best now to stay out of it.



Global Warming is right up there with "guns", the death penalty and a "woman's right to choose"

Totally political...


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 14, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's because the author _started_ with a conclusion (Global Warming is  hurting the ski industry and will cripple it if we dont act now).
> 
> Then  he framed his entire article around the conclusion that he started with, rather  than writing an objective, exploratory article based on facts he  discovered along the way and _lastly_ arriving at a conclusion.
> 
> In other words, all is normal at The New York Times.


While I agree this is not a good article, starting with a conclusion is kinda basic writing 101 as taught in middle school. You start with a thesis statement that states what you are going to demonstrate. Starting with a conclusion is not bad writing in and of itself. Starting with a conclusion that you can't back up is.


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2012)

dmc said:


> Global Warming is right up there with "guns", the death penalty and a "woman's right to choose"
> 
> Totally political...



my .02 and why this thread is still here .... as it impacts us as skiers one way or the other. The article title is about skiing.

ps: i have not (yet) read the article.


----------

